# Bay hippie outfitters 1/18 redfish limits again !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing continues to be on fire in hackberry ! Come get in on this incredible redfish bite before it ends !! Open dates are going fast so give us a call to get in on some incredible fishing with bay hippie outfitters!! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

